# 6.5 or 5.25 hmmm



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm looking at getting Image Dynamics CX62 or CX52 speakers. The only difference is the size, the CX52 can only play down to 55 hz instead of 50, and the CX52 has a 100 RMS rating, while the CX62 has a 150 RMS rating. The reason I want to do this is because i dont want to have to deal with my door panel not fitting after installing 6.5's (Crystal CPe463 midbass did NOT want to go in and I ended up cutting my door panel (looks ghetto)). 

The CX52 have a 2.3 inch mounting depth (B14 sentra handles a 2.5" mounting depth) and the CX62 have a 2.8 inch mounting depth (small spacer will need to be made). The problem is with 2 layers of deadening on my new door panels could give me trouble getting the door panels back on.

Do the people here that know what they are talking about (no newbs please) think it would be worth it to go through the extra trouble for the 6.5's or just take the easy way out and get the 5.25's

Btw, I have never heard a 5.25" midbass before. They will be highpassed at about 60 hz, with my IDQ10 playing everything below.

let me know

EDIT: I dont have a ton of power goign to my system. The midbass will receive about 90 watts RMS, with my sub getting 300 watts RMS so I dont really need the extra 50 RMS power handling


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

I used to have the ID CXS62s....great pair of mids. The 6.5, I believe will do a better job of filling the gap between your subs and the front stage, only because it will produce the lower freq better, along with the higher freq when compared to the 5.25s. Overall you should have a better tonality to the system with the 6.5s. 

By the way, doesnt your amp put out 110 watts/channel at 2 ohm? You could always just trim back the sound deadener just enough for your panel to fit back on, that shouldnt be a big deal.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

After re-reading your post, are you just looking at the mid-driver alone or the comp set? If you are just looking at the driver, check out Ebay, every once in a while, you see auctions going for IDQ 6.5 drivers, which are top quality. I once saw a set go for $65 (BNIB) and I got the ending time wrong and was late bidding on them.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

does 175 x 2 @ 2 ohms...but gains are gonna be at about half so it wont get the full 175.

The CX52's frequency response is 55-4kHz, and the CX62 is 45 hz-3 kHz. I was planning on using the Image Dynamics NX30 tweeters (900 hz-20kHz). I kinda want to cross the tweets higher than 3 kHz, so i really am leaning towards the CX52's

I decided im going to highpass the speakers at 65 hz and just have the sub play everything below that. 

Reason that I am not just going to get the components is because im going to go active


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

definitely get the 6.5s....they'll be better in every way

more efficient, they can play lower, get louder, less distortion, better blending with the sub....don't settle for 5.25


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

thats all i needed


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

With a quality speaker like ID Chameleons, or the separates for that matter, the ratings they have are conservative. I ran my comps at 180 watts and the driver was crossed at 45hz with no problem. I bet you could run your tweets a bit higher if your electronic xover unit has protection capabilities, then you should be able to find your limits. If it goes into protect mode on the tweets, back down some. Its all just trial and error.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i guess its the 6.5s for me then. Are there proven facts about the stuff you say adam or is it just heresay?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> i guess its the 6.5s for me then. Are there proven facts about the stuff you say adam or is it just heresay?


Adam?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

me = Adam
the 6.5s simply have more cone area and more displacement

more cone area with the same motor = higher sensitivity (it's also rated 3dB higher than the 5.25s on their site if you don't believe me )
more cone area means at the same output there will be less excursion, less excursion means less distortion
more displacement means higher output capability and greater low end extension
larger cone normally means a heavier cone and a lower Fs, which generally leads to better low end extension


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you win heh heh

Grr...i really just wanted it to be easy for me after my interior conversion. That bastard took a total of 30 hours of work, and my car out of commission for a week and a half after i wired the cluster wrong and it wasnt sending a signal to the alternator to start charging the battery


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is an auction for some IDQ 5.25...just FYI
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32818&item=5731713219&rd=1


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

im gonna go with the 6.5's


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Did you even read what that guy's selling on ebay... Quote: "the rubber surround was starting to seperate from the basket. I fixed it with a very solid compound" lol


----------

